# All black GSD?



## P.Remington (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello all. I just joined yesterday and I'm really excited to hear about and learn about everything GSD. The lovely white one in my avatar was our family dog that is no longer around. I want to learn everything i can before i get another GSD. I am really attracted to the all black GSD's. All are beautiful but i just love the look of the all black ones. I am wondering if there is anything different with the all black ones compared to the usual red & black or brown & black ones? I do not know, but i'm assuming there is some sort of different breeding to get an all black one and I am just wondering if their temperaments seem to be any different or if they have any type of downside compared to the usual GSD. I really would love one that has a very happy temperament and I will always provide a happy house for it. And would also love one that i can train to be a very good off leash dog.

Thanks for any advice you can give. :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Black GSDs are the same as any other color.

Except the blacks are the best.  :wub:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs
Find out more about the types here


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Black GSDs are the same as any other color.
> 
> Except the blacks are the best.  :wub:


From a completely unbiased source .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> From a completely unbiased source .


 :laugh:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Temperament is genetic and more to do with type of GSD - American show lines, back yard random bred, European show lines or European working lines....color has nothing to do with temperament other than certain colors are more characteristic of type of breeding ....

I like the blacks as well!

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Blacks are now my second favorite after the sables!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Black GSDs are the same as any other color.
> 
> Except the blacks are the best.  :wub:


DITTO! Go Black dogs GO!! :wub:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I have had three red/ blacks, one black/tan, one sable, and two black GSD's...my newest black one, 6 month old "GYPSY" :wub:

I have loved them all, each was unique...but there is no real differences except in color.

I am partial to black GSD's as well


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Everybody likes the blacks, but if you own one, you will get sick of all the stupid people in the world telling you your dog must be a black lab mix even though your dog is clearly a GSD.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Everybody likes the blacks, but if you own one, you will get sick of all the stupid people in the world telling you your dog must be a black lab mix even though your dog is clearly a GSD.


Yup, I have an all black in my club and I always make it a point to tell his handler what a great looking lab he has. I also ask how he got the ears to stand haha. I can be a real a$$ sometimes.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

My black WL gsd was easier to train and the best home protection dog compared to my 2 SLs. When he was younger many people thought he was a lab.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

My next one might need to be a black, or a bi-color


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an all black female 2 yr old German/Chez parents.

There isn't any difference with colors, I've had the saddle, bic-color and now a black GSD

You might need a collar that lights up. Before mine go out the door I switch it on.
Females are very different from Males.
Female GSDs are empathetic. 
Brixa woke me up one night with her cold nose on my arm outside the bed-covers. A neighbor's infant son was screaming up a storm and Brixa was worried about him.
I told her his Momma would help him but she stayed on alert until the baby was quieted.
They make the most wonderful baby-sitters even for the neighbor's kids.

There is a difference in European vs American too. I got Brixa at 18 mo. No matter what I said to her she knew what I was talking about. 
She had no reliable come
'HERE ' she learned very quickly Then she'd race to me happy, joyous, tail waggin
They learn just a little faster than American GSDs. Hip dysplasia is being bred out of the EUropean GSDs. They test for it there and neuter or spay if there's a possibilty

My last K-9 was European so I'm now very partial to them. Males have a different personality than females.
Colors make no difference, sex does as does european or american


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Yup, I have an all black in my club and I always make it a point to tell his handler what a great looking lab he has. I also ask how he got the ears to stand haha. I can be a real a$$ sometimes.


LOL! Love it!!

I have a sable and an all-black. If I didn't know better I'd say all-blacks are MUCH more trainable, and even tempered...but that is only because of breeding. My sable was from a glorified BYB, and my all-black was from a reputable breeder. THAT is where the difference lies...in the breeding, not the color!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't know if you are considering a rescue...but the blacks are often the most vulnerable GSDs in the shelter world. Aside from often not even being recognized by shelter workers as "real" GSDs, black GSDs get passed over by adopters frequently. A lot of people apparently think they look evil and scary because of their color.  Mine is a gentle guy who is a friendly, loveable goof. Definitely NOT scary.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Yup, I have an all black in my club and I always make it a point to tell his handler what a great looking lab he has. I also ask how he got the ears to stand haha. I can be a real a$$ sometimes.


I think Ill borrow this tomorrow when I go to training.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

No different in temperament, but they are awesome! I have a solid black long coat and she is just the best!


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Everybody likes the blacks, but if you own one, you will get sick of all the stupid people in the world telling you your dog must be a black lab mix even though your dog is clearly a GSD.


You think you have it bad. Mine has one floppy ear.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I never use to be a huge fan of the black dogs, but the colour has grown on me.. I just think of my dogs sire and I start to droll.. 

(Just some fun photo's)


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh he's gorgeous - Nyxie is drooling over him too!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I love the black GSD as well. I first fell in love with the color when someone posted about Kris-T's Capone. I get hearts in my eyes when I see him, lol. Capone.


----------

